#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  berkani zoekt vrouw

## AklimMan

Salaam ik ben een man van 35 uit het midden van het land ik zoek een rustige moslima tussen de 22 en 30 jaar

----------


## AklimMan

Ach man de Marokkaanse vrouwen deugen niet opzitten met jullie tfoe

----------


## Megrabia00

Hoezo zeg je dat nou wou net reageren

----------


## mohammedbenali

jaja marokkanen zijn 0

----------

